# Why Do People Say "Seems Legit" when it is Usually Not So?



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2021)

I have noticed that, when people use the phrase "seems legit," the situation to which they are referring is usually not legitimate and is very often extremely suspicious, so that makes me wonder why those people use that phrase.

Is that part of the joke, that the situation that is being described as "legit" is usually not so? What does everyone else say about this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2021)

It's part of them joking.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2021)

Sarcasm is part of human speech, yes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 17, 2021)

because it seems legit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Mar 17, 2021)

why do people say "who is that woman in your avatar" when reverse image search has existed for several years

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ashi (Mar 17, 2021)

Gin said:


> why do people say "who is that woman in your avatar" when reverse image search has existed for several years


I don’t mind people asking me that : )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 17, 2021)

Ashi said:


> I don’t mind people asking me that : )


wait until someone actually does before you commit : )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 17, 2021)

Gogeta said:


> Sarcasm is part of human speech, yes.


seems legit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 17, 2021)

I thought you were an English graduate?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ashi (Mar 17, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I thought you were an English graduate?


He is booksmart not streetsmart

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 18, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 18, 2021)

Seems legit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2021)

Gogeta said:


> Sarcasm is part of human speech, yes.


But nobody on NF is a human so it doesn't explain this phenomena 
j/k


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2021)

Jim said:


> But nobody on NF is a human so it doesn't explain this phenomena
> j/k


Ofcourse but it was just _figure of speech_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 18, 2021)

Because of the implication.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 18, 2021)

I have noticed that, when people use the phrase "cool story bro," the recounted events to which they are referring are usually not truthful or interesting and are very often extremely improbable or tedious, so that makes me wonder why those people use that phrase.

Is that part of the joke, that the recounted events that is being described as a "cool story" is usually not so? What does everyone else say about this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> I have noticed that, when people use the phrase "cool story bro," the recounted events to which they are referring are usually not a truthful or interesting account and are very often extremely improbable or tedious, so that makes me wonder why those people use that phrase.
> 
> Is that part of the joke, that the recounted events that is being described as a "cool story" is usually not so? What does everyone else say about this?


I get that it's a joke, but usually when people truthfully talk about their own lives nobody believes them as if it's not normal even though everyone's lives are quite similar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 18, 2021)

Jim said:


> I get that it's a joke, but usually when people truthfully talk about their own lives nobody believes them as if it's not normal even though everyone's lives are quite similar


don't worry bro, my mom has choked me before too 

(this is not a shitpost)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> don't worry bro, my mom has choked me before too
> 
> (this is not a shitpost)


Cool story bro


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cool story bro


That's not a boy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2021)

Cool story sis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cool story sis


Bitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 18, 2021)

It just _seems_ so.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 19, 2021)

You mean in real life or in the digital? I don’t hear these kinda phrases in real life.   Because most people around me talk dutch and are >30. In the digital its nice to imagine everyone as lizard people so nothing anyone says has to make sense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 19, 2021)

because it is legit and you just think its not for whatever reason

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 21, 2021)

Rather than start a new thread, I shall ask another question, here:

Why is it that, when people say "no pressure," the situation very frequently is one with great pressure? Is that again part of the joke?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I shall ask another question, here:
> 
> Why is it that, when people say "no pressure," the situation very frequently is one with great pressure? Is that again part of the joke?


yes, it's basic sarcasm/irony which is a component of everyday speech among humans

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I shall ask another question, here:
> 
> Why is it that, when people say "no pressure," the situation very frequently is one with great pressure? Is that again part of the joke?


i will reluctantly answer this seriously: it depends on who is saying no pressure.

if the person asking for a favour or a task to be completed says no pressure it is generally meant seriously to inform the person they're asking that if it's too much work they don't have to do it, obviously there is room for ambiguity here but in my experience it's most often like that

if the person being asked for a favour says no pressure on the other hand, they're being sarcastic and indicating to the person asking that there is actually quite a bit of pressure and they should rethink the favour, or at least consider how much work they are asking for

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hammer (May 23, 2021)

same reason for when i asked myself ehy didnt i realize this is a ddj thread


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 23, 2021)

See this is why posters get suspicious of DDJ sometimes. DDJ has been sarcastic before, he knows what it is. I daresay he's having us on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cheeky (May 24, 2021)

That's it, DDJ. I refuse to believe that you are a real boy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

This thread seems legit.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2021)

DDJ how haven't you already ascended merely by the force of your sheer wisdom yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 5, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> DDJ how haven't you already ascended merely by the force of your sheer wisdom yet?



Perhaps I have, but I still choose to interact with everyone here, because I enjoy doing so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Perhaps I have, but I still choose to interact with everyone here, because I enjoy doing so.


That's like the sweetest thing a god has ever said to a mortal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

